# 8/4/12 white video



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)




----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Sorry, raw video. Something was jinxed up in the audio/video syncing.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Great job on getting out there and tagging one! You need to make your face at the end of the videos your signature "move" ha ha!

Robert


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

MSViking said:


> Great job on getting out there and tagging one! You need to make your face at the end of the videos your signature "move" ha ha!
> 
> Robert


Scary enough seeing myself, much less others having to.....


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice video!


----------



## Capt. Delynn (Oct 4, 2007)

The sea monster at the end of the video with the due rage scared me!!!!!  Just kidding great job guys and good to see you doing what you do best Wade.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

When I put on my du rag, my kids run away and disown me! ha ha! If I really want to freak them, I put on my Tuti Fruti colored (real color name!) Gla Gla boating shoes and my du rag! That gets them ready to jump ship!!!

Congrats on the bill!

Robert


----------

